# Our Zebra Finch eggs hatched.



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi there people, hope somebody out there has experience with breeding zebra finches? Our pair of zebra finches laid eggs about 2 1/2 weeks ago and the eggs started hatching today. Is there anything we should do extra?? Or just keep the parents on a good diet and let them take care of the babys. This is the first time.
Thanks for any help.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

the parents will feed them well just be sure they have lots of water and food i have 2 baby zebra finches that are 3 weeks old they do grow fast

december 15









january 3rd


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome! Congrats to both of you and your new baby finchs.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

Cute! congrats


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

con grates,it can be a wonderful thing nature. :-D
hope yours look after the chicks better than mine did.


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Me and my wife are very sad to say both babys died???? We thought the parents where taking good care of there young....but woke up this morning and herd no cherping coming from the nest and both finches where out of the nest for a long time???? So I checked the nest and the babys where dead?? We have been feeding them daily and everything looked good!! What happened???


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

i am so sorry to hear this


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry to hear this,perhaps yours are a young pair and inexperienced ?
mine did that with a clutch,and a couple they actually threw out the nest,
search the internet for a finch forum,someone will be able to offer a suggestion
i would hope.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I know nothing of baby birds but normally the parents feed their babies in a special way depending on the species. Eg some will eat and regurgitate the food and feed the babies. Robins collect bugs and worms and basically shove it down their throats.... Do you know or did you see the parents feeding the babies? you would have only fed the parents correct? Was there a special food that baby finches should get? Have you been able to find anything on the internet? 
I know this is extreemly upsetting but you do infact have a breeding pair and they will re-produce again. Often fish Mommies eat their babies. So do Hamsters... just takes some time to get experience and comfortable with it all. You are also going to learn from this tragic experience. 
Hang in there... try to keep reading. Is there a "bird person" or expert at the Local pet store who may have experience or try calling a bird breeder in your area. You can maybe find them on Kijiji for your area... they would be listing baby birds for sale. Worth a try.


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

with zebra finches they are very finicky you can,t touch the chicks at all just have to make sure they have lots of food and water with first time parents it is normal for the chicks not to make it


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the help everyone, I talked to the people at the pet store where we bought them and they said the same. They are just young and not experienced.Because it sounds like we did everything right.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

well here's hoping they will get better,saves you on heartbreak.
good luck,and let us know how you get on.
:-D


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well they're at it again, 3 days ago we noticed the female sitting in the food dish?? And then the male was trying to put nesting material in the dish. So I was like oh crap so I went and got another nest and put it in the cage and within 2 hrs the male was adding to the nest, and now we have 2 eggs in there! We sre feeding them fresh veggies plus a egg food the girl at the pet store suggested plus there normal seed mix. Lets hope things work out better this time


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

fingers crossed. :-D


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

We have 4 eggs :-D Keep ya posted!!


----------



## allen52 (Dec 30, 2011)

here is hoping the best


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

There is now hatchlings in the nest, can't tell how many though. Me and my wife are very nervous, praying for the best :-D.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh wow,fingers crossed for you guys.
:-D


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just and update and it does have a happy ending, The second nestlings also died:-(. My wife was very upset. After doing some research and talking to a bird vet, we think we my have been desturbing the male and female to much during the first few days after the eggs hatched. Since we live in an Apartment things are a little tight, so we let them try one more time. This time we seperated the dining room(where the cage is) from the living room with bed sheets. And only went near the cage to just feed them give them water or clean the cage! Well it worked, we now have 2 healthy 20 day old baby finches:-D. Here's so pics.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW !!!!! congratulations,that is such good news,you both must be absolutely thrilled. :-D
thank you for taking the time to give us a happy ending,but don't stop with the pictures ok :-D


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

My wife asked me to post these pics, she though it was very sweet! It shows the our little finches have become very good parents :-D.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww thank you wife from me they are just too adorable !!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Sweet, Sweet, Sweet. I love Finches... they sound like little squeaky toys. Congratulations. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have question, does anybody know of a good way to prevent the adults from breeding again? They have already started again, and the baby's aren't even Weened yet. But the male is still feeding the baby's very well, what should we do??? HELP!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh dear,no help from me i'm afraid,perhaps look around for a finch forum
heck knows there's a forum for everything these days. lol


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

We talked to the LPS and they suggested switch the eggs with fake eggs before the adults start incubating. And over time with the eggs not hatching they will get bord and leave the nest! Sure hope this works, we really want to give the Chloe(the female) a break!! Today I went out and spent $500 on 2 new cages, one for the adults and one for the little ones, man bird cages aren't cheap. My wife has me, I spent over $800 on my new aquariums!! So She kind of had me,LOL!!! P.S. They where stuck in a kind of rabbit cage before, they look alot more happy now :-D.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i know it's of no help but what a shame you don't live near me,
i've got a lovely big cage in my shed going to waste. :-(

don't forget pictures please :-D


----------



## Chesh (Feb 17, 2012)

Congratulations! This is so cool. . . I love finches, miss having them. Such awesome creatures!


----------



## Hanky (Feb 1, 2012)

Great story, keep the pics updated


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Anyboby out there close to winnipeg? The parents laided more eggs, and my wife would'nt let me get rid of them! So now we have 6 more eggs to deal with:-?! If anybody is in the area PM if you want some new finches. I've been doing some research on these little guys and they are little breeding machines, it can be very hard to stop them!!:lol:.......


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an update, the eggs started hatching on Friday and today all the eggs hatched. 6 new hachlings in the nest, the parents really have there work cut out for them this time! This it for awhile though, one way or another we will give the parents a break. Keep you posted, Pics to.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

How cool! I'm looking forward to those pics.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww good luck. :-D


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Here they are at about 1 week old, they hatched over about 3 days. Now that's a nest full!! Mommy and Daddy are going to be busy .


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

oh gosh i don't envy you guys at all,rather nail biting !


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

Well got a surprise in this new batch of babys, a white one!! Also sadly 2 did'nt make it, but still have 4 very healthy baby finches. Now about 17 days old, and my wife wants to keep all of them:shock:! Here's a pic of the white one.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

congratulations. :-D
i can understand you mrs completely ,i want to keep all the baby frogs...
i'm up to 25 now i think :shock:


----------

